# Metformin



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Metformin, Ive heard its good on a keto diet but what does it actually do? does it just help prevent your blood glucose levels elevating?


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

It increases your bodies insulin sensitivity.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mattW said:


> It increases your bodies insulin sensitivity.


correct, and on a keto diet, it helps you get into ketosis faster, by making your body more sensitive to insulin, more glucose is taken out of the bloodstream (lowers your BG readings). however, you won't go hypo..


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

excellent thanks guys, ausbuilt youre becoming a bit of a guru to me on this stuff


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Lycan Prince said:


> excellent thanks guys, ausbuilt youre becoming a bit of a guru to me on this stuff


Fat loss according to AUSBUILT..... should be AUSBUILT.com you pay for expert advice?

Can I please be your manager/web developer/marketeer on a 50% commission ppppllllleease..... :laugh:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cikko said:


> Fat loss according to AUSBUILT..... should be AUSBUILT.com you pay for expert advice?
> 
> Can I please be your manager/web developer/marketeer on a 50% commission ppppllllleease..... :laugh:


to funny; i don't post up anything ground breaking, i just type longer replies 

i've also tried lots of things and keep a log..

funnily enough i've had great results of keto, but really couldn't face the food in summer.... so have gone for a pretty traditional high protein, super low fat, decreasing carb approach this time... but with DNP  just for a change..


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

can you safely combine this with albuterol and T3?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Lycan Prince said:


> can you safely combine this with albuterol and T3?


yes, no problems.

life extensionists use 1500mg/day for life, as metabolically it provides the same metabolites as 30% restricted cal diet- apparently makes you live longer...

only thing to watch for, is build up from 500mg, to 1000mg, to 1500mg as it can cause stomach upset.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

the fountain of knoledge strikes again lol cheers for the info ausbuilt


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I might become one of these life extensionists...

I wanna be 120 years old squatting 200Kg


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Gives me curry ass bad


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yes, no problems.
> 
> life extensionists use 1500mg/day for life, as metabolically it provides the same metabolites as 30% restricted cal diet- apparently makes you live longer...
> 
> only thing to watch for, is build up from 500mg, to 1000mg, to 1500mg as it can cause stomach upset.


so if i took metformin for 10 wks and did 4 wks @ 500mg 4 wks @ 1000mg and 2 wks @ 1500mg would that work nicely?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Lycan Prince said:


> so if i took metformin for 10 wks and did 4 wks @ 500mg 4 wks @ 1000mg and 2 wks @ 1500mg would that work nicely?


its not quite that bad.. most start at 500mg/day for the first week, and build up at 500mg/week.. so by week 3 your at the right dose.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> its not quite that bad.. most start at 500mg/day for the first week, and build up at 500mg/week.. so by week 3 your at the right dose.


oh right cool thanks ausbuilt youre a legend


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Lycan Prince said:


> oh right cool thanks ausbuilt youre a legend


in my own lunchbox :blush:


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Ive been thinking, Metformin is pretty safe to take all the time and being an endomorph increasing insulin sensitivity is very intriguing. Could I take this when I'm bulking in order to stop some fat gain? I know it wont stop it completely due to the excess calories, however, it would be nice to gain fat at normal rate rather than just piling it on like crazy due to my annoying genetics  please let me know if im completely off base here.


----------

